# AFX facebook group



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

If anyone is interested we have a facebook AFX group 

search group name

Name Removed

yep that's the name of it


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I joined, and posted some pics.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> I joined, and posted some pics.


,and you were administraded.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd love to see SuperGman and all of his custom AFX cars on the page.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
*GOOD LUCK*
Hope you do well 

gt40


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> *GOOD LUCK*
> Hope you do well
> 
> gt40


Dale,

Get on there, and post some pics.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> *GOOD LUCK*
> Hope you do well
> 
> gt40


Oh no, no ..... Not leaving here, just making an AFX page to do what ever AFX.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds interesting.But not a fan of bookface!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RiderZ said:


> Sounds interesting.But not a fan of bookface!


Me neither, but had to get on because of family wanting info about my mom.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Removed


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

RiderZ said:


> Sounds interesting.But not a fan of bookface!


SO............................... you are not a fan of the enormous timesuck that is Bookface?

You have to say it like Yoda:
A fan of Bookface you are not :thumbsup:
Resist the book of Face..........you must


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

FacePlant


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It seems to be going along nicely....30 plus signed up. People are talking, posting pictures and getting along real well. 

Need to get GT Forty on there.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Now have 42 members, nearly as many turned away.

*44 FortyFour* members as of this morning
*55 FiftyFive * members
*64 SixtyFour * members

Purged the membership, we now have *41* members


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did while I was overseas, but now that I am
I do not want them to own the stuff I post or give anything to the gov.

So no facecrap for me

Plus I figure all my commie relatives hate my pro america posts:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

slotking said:


> Plus I figure all my commie relatives hate my pro america posts:thumbsup:


I love this part!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotking said:


> I did while I was overseas, but now that I am
> I do not want them to own the stuff I post or give anything to the gov.
> 
> So no facecrap for me
> ...


Just the reason I made a fake yahoo and facebook account to sign up. Did not add phone number or a lick of info about myself.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Now have 42 members, nearly as many turned away.
> 
> *44 FortyFour* members as of this morning
> *55 FiftyFive * members
> ...


Back up to 
*61*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

68 members as of noon today. A few interesting Chaps joined up. Like here most have nothing to add, or say, but that's good I guess.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, Not everyone has the "gift of gab" like you RJ!  :lol:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> Well, Not everyone has the "gift of gab" like you RJ!  :lol:


I was thinking the same thing :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Over 100 members and one of them is not DALE aka GT Forty.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what seems to be the necessary requirement to join facebook?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

alpink said:


> what seems to be the necessary requirement to join facebook?




*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
YES, I know I need to join I'm waiting for my new to me phone
I get the hand me down phones in the family, I'm still using my
flip up, it was only one dollar and it a really good phone and it's easy to use.

gt40


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Fill out and join. They ask for your phone number do not if you do not want to. They want your email address. I made a it ain't me fake yahoo mail account, and used the same name to join fb.
> 
> My name is Tomy Afx Aurora .... it would have been RjAFX but I buggered that up. It "says" I can fix it in 60 days. If I can I'll use it and delete the other.
> 
> *◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


let me re-phrase ....
why such a great emphasis on joining facebook?

.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

There AFX people that only use facebook. There are people that use both. I'm sure people have a number of reasons to be on facebook.....but in this thread it's about AFX slot cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*clarity?*



RjAFX said:


> There AFX people that only use facebook. There are people that use both. I'm sure people have a number of reasons to be on facebook.....but in this thread it's about AFX slot cars.


granted ....
let me be a little more specific for clarification 

why the near insistance that folks from this board who are interested in AFX join facebook group?

I think it has been adequately noted that such exists!

perspiring minds want to know.

:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

for instance, THIS



RjAFX said:


> Over 100 members and one of them is not DALE aka GT Forty.
> 
> 
> There are ways to use facebook so not even you relatives can find you. You start by not using your "REAL NAME and NOT ADDING your PHONE NUMBER" it's all to simple to keep the boogie man from getting you.


appears to be peer pressure?

:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's AFX Al


No insistance al .... just an invatation to all, and giving a "Friend" a hard time. Also an explanation as how one might join facebook so the boogie man doesn't know who it is. Because some do not want FB to know who they are or use their information.

So al if you do or you don't ...... you do, or don't, that simple.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> RJ
> YES, I know I need to join I'm waiting for my new to me phone
> I get the hand me down phones in the family, I'm still using my
> flip up, it was only one dollar and it a really good phone and it's easy to use.
> ...


Easy to use is a must Dale .... you know I'm giving you a hard time just as I do in our many PM's and emails.....In case you didn't catch it, I posted another photo of the Matmut in that thread.....Hope ya like it.

The last I looked the SamsungGalaxy S6 was $1.00 U.S.D. (one) at BestBuy when you signup or renew your VERIZON. It may be the same with all the rest of the providers I didn't check. Just got the S6 for my GrandDaughter, and that's the way I got my Samsung for myself..... $1 buck.

Just in case you missed it.....that's pure peer pressure.

Nati's Christmas present, her first cell phone with massive restrictions, and lock outs.

Hey al ..... you'd be more than welcome if you were to join in the facebook games.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> No insistance al .... just an invatation to all, and giving a "Friend" a hard time. Also an explanation as how one might join facebook so the boogie man doesn't know who it is.
> 
> So al if you do or you don't ...... you do, or don't, that simple.


OK, I guess I just misinterpreted your intent.

I guess a I also missinterpreted the intent of all the "cool" people who sat at the same table in the cafeteria during Jr High School.

it just seems the tone of your posts regarding joining a specific FaceBook group would indicate that those of us who are NOT interested just aren't cool enough to sit at your cafeteria table.

I guess I am just too critcal to be "cool"
and alas, ever has been.

carry on


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's about AFX slot cars. 

Al you read to much into it. Cool has nothing to do with nothing ...... AFX is the only thing it's about, and another outlet for AFX.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Facebook has a a broader reach than HT, especially among the younger folks, so the FB page can be a good way to get the hobby out to folks that would never look here (or even know about it). That is all it is. Good for the hobby.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Facebook has a a broader reach than HT, especially among the younger folks, so the FB page can be a good way to get the hobby out to folks that would never look here (or even know about it). That is all it is. Good for the hobby.


all and good ...
so, are we here, aware of it yet?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I dunno who is aware of what, or when who will be come aware of what. One thing that's for sure. With all this chatter on the subject it's staying at the top of the page. Maybe more folks will become aware.

*◇☆◇ MerryChristmas ○◇○ HappyNewYear ◇☆◇*


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> OK, I guess I just misinterpreted your intent.
> 
> I guess a I also missinterpreted the intent of all the "cool" people who sat at the same table in the cafeteria during Jr High School.
> 
> ...


Al,

I am there, and I am not the cool guy from the cool table, far from it. It is OK if you don't join.

I do not post there a lot, but do make the occasional comment. I post pics when I feel like it. Usually around the same time I post here.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
RJ and I ARE FRIENDS, He's just giving me a hard time, it's all in fun believe me
it nothing else, I'm a old school guy not much good on computers even less smart on a smart phone I've got the old style flip up and it works great, I can use it with no problems 
We would all like to see our hobby catch on with the younger people there good with smart phones and computers ny 2 kids both have the newest phone out and there fingers rock and roll on there phones, I might be able to turn it on, maybe
gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> RJ and I ARE FRIENDS, He's just giving me a hard time, it's all in fun believe me
> it nothing else, I'm a old school guy not much good on computers even less smart on a smart phone I've got the old style flip up and it works great, I can use it with no problems
> We would all like to see our hobby catch on with the younger people there good with smart phones and computers ny 2 kids both have the newest phone out and there fingers rock and roll on there phones, I might be able to turn it on, maybe
> gt40



Yeah but could you turn it off?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

This thread had pretty much run its course and was put to rest until it was rekindled on posts 18 and 19 in an effort to keep it "popular". Badgering those who question such rekindling also seems to keep it "popular" so that will no doubt continue.

Meanwhile, there are numerous slot car groups on Facebook, many of which have been around for quite a while and have many more members than reported for this one.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's a little AFX slot car group. Not looking to be the biggest or most popular. Looking to talk about, and share AFX. Come join in .


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

The whole "Facebook aversion/big brother" fear is largely unfounded....simple fact is they cannot take what you don't give them.

Having said that, in my local 1:1 racing scene, Facebook, just by its ease of use and the fact that everyone is on it, has spelled the end of the message board communities that we had. I see the same things happening elsewhere too. 

It's unfortunate. Information shared via Facebook is largely disposable. I can come here, or any of the other slot boards and go back and find posts from 10 years ago. Forums are a wonderful resource. Try searching for a post on a fb group from 2 months ago....you won't find it. I always cringe when I see a conversation on fb where someone's written a novel full of good info in response to a question, because it was really a wasted effort. After it drops off no one will ever see it again.

Best thing you can do if someone has a good question there is repeat the question here (or whichever board you fancy), answer it, then direct the fb op to the message board thread. It's an extra step which most won't take...but it might help the bb remain relevant.

And of course, if message board operators would use software that would allow people to log onto the forum via Facebook, that would be a no brainer.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Personally, I think FB is fine for sharing images and news that doesn't matter much after a few minutes/days/weeks, etc. You get out what you put in. Of course for staying in touch with people, it does the job.

And yeah, it does not compare to forums for valuable information that lasts and is important (technical discussions, bad ebay sellers, etc). There is no history on FB unless you are under the suspicion of law enforcement and then all your history is suddenly and easily found. Go figure.

But, I follow a few slot car groups and it's fun to see what people are doing. Again, more of a touchstone than anything serious. I am also seeing more videos on FB for slot cars as old timers are getting newer phones and understanding how to post videos (pictures too). Forums don't let you do that as easily as the "upload to FB" button on your phone app. As for forums, they came first and were great...but it appears folks are moving on to other formats of communication, for better or for worse. It does keep the trolls and bullies somewhat at bay as they need to use their real name or go to the trouble of making a fake name...then it's only as good as the admin running the FB group. It all depends upon what you need to get out of your particular interest/hobby. Times, they are a changing. Now excuse me while I go ride my Krate Schwinn (it's having me sell off slot car stuff to get bike stuff!).


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

You guys make great points.
The ease of posting pictures and videos is the biggest reasons for joining FB for me
anyway, also for staying in touch with friends

Thanks for posting your opinions 
gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

And the scary facebook group is still about slot cars.....lol


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> This thread had pretty much run its course and was put to rest until it was rekindled on posts 18 and 19 in an effort to keep it "popular". Badgering those who question such rekindling also seems to keep it "popular" so that will no doubt continue.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are numerous slot car groups on Facebook, many of which have been around for quite a while and have many more members than reported for this one.



Rekindled again just for Tk

FB pages seem to have a lot of action with more every day. Mean while all FB slot car pages continue to grow. No password changes, unless you want to.....

Wink Wink


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

You Guys are right about the password change 
You would not think something so easy would be a big deal about killing a site off.
I've noticed V.S. has had a hard time with all the password changes
I guess I'm going to have a FB account before long, never really wanted one but I need my slot car fix
It' not just the slot car forums it's all there sites that got hacked, 

gt40


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I still can't find it


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Search......AFX


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Tried searching...just seems like to much other stuff in between the lines...
Like Hobbytalk better...RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The three sites I'm on pop right up, just by typing AFX.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*RJ*
I think your cookies show you go to those 3 sites often...... :freak:
What do you think buddy  :roll::woohoo::woohoo:

GT40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Could very well be even tho I run the cleaner 3, 4 times a day.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

You can't hide from the cookies, they are everywhere!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Try A/FX to AFX and look for

A/FX to AFX Pictures & Part Numbers (opened for members August 15th 2016)
A/FX to AFX Buy Sell Trade (new page 17 days old)
AFX From 1970 to MegaG+
AFX Racing
HO Slot Car Collectors Racers and Enthusiasts

Scroll down a bit and you "should" see something like this. The AFX page that's blacked out is dead due to FB, and the other is from Down under. 


AFX From 1970 to Mega G+ you may need to type in part or all of the name for it to come up

You can see three of the pages are dedicated to AFX. The last page is dedicated to HO overall, and has a good mix of TYCO, AURORA, TOMY, and other goodies. So if you want to join up, and join in ... come on down ..


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Could very well be even tho I run the cleaner 3, 4 times a day.


RJ 
Do you use a rag / couth and bleach bit :surprise:

You may want to think about the above line :wink2:

GT40 :wink2:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Do you use a rag / couth and bleach bit :surprise:
> 
> You may want to think about the above line :wink2:
> ...



Old diapers.......


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Old diapers.......


*RJ*
It take a real man to tell everyone you use diapers.........:freak:

GT40 :jest::roll:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> *RJ*
> It take a real man to tell everyone you use diapers.........:freak:
> 
> GT40 :jest::roll:



I just don't use the smelly ones.......twice.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> This thread had pretty much run its course and was put to rest until it was rekindled on posts 18 and 19 in an effort to keep it "popular". Badgering those who question such rekindling also seems to keep it "popular" so that will no doubt continue.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are numerous slot car groups on Facebook, many of which have been around for quite a while and have many more members than reported for this one.



Look at how many members this forum has, and how many use it. Head count doesn't really matter, the people that use it matters. The users make something good or bad, not the head count. There are 4 or 5 really great pages on FB, the users of those pages make them great.


----------

